# 

## katrom

!
         .      ,       ?

----------


## Demin

> .      ,       ?


   115-,  134-.    ?

----------


## katrom

, ,  ,  , .,  ., - . .      ()  . ,   .   . 7   .
P.S.             .

----------


## Demin

> , ,  ,  , .,  ., - . .      ()  . ,   .   . 7   .
> P.S.             .


  ,   .   . .    . **      ?  :Embarrassment: 
(      -      /     .)

----------


## katrom

,            . ?

----------


## Demin

*katrom*, ,     -          ?



> 


    ?

----------


## katrom

.
   . :Smilie:

----------


## qwerty2012

.




> !
> 
>     134-  28.06.2013 .,          .
> 
>        ,                    .
> 
>    ,      ,    01.11.2013.,       :
> 
> -   ( ),    ;
> ...


  ,  ,   ,         .       ,            ?

----------


## Demin

> 


 ?



> ,


!   !  ,      .    ,   ,   .

----------


## Demin

> ?


      -    .

----------


## qwerty2012

> -    .


 .

----------


## qwerty2012

> ?
> 
> !   !  ,      .    ,   ,   .


,  3,       , ..      .

----------


## ROMKA

> , ..      .


. 3  115-:



> -       ,        (  )  (    25   )  -        ;


     .

----------


## qwerty2012

,            ?

----------


## ROMKA

> ,            ?


  :Wink: 
      (  ).

----------


## Demin

> 


 ,        ?
  ,       - .



> ?


       .  -  .
   :



> ,    01.11.2013.,       :


        .

----------


## qwerty23

?     - -    .

----------

5  .,  25%,    12,5 %. ,  ,      ?

----------


## Demin

> ,  ,      ?


.

----------

.  -     ?

----------

> .  -     ?


      ...      - .  :Smilie:   ,    115-   ,   ...

----------


## Stelsus

> .  -     ?


 ,

----------


## -25

.
, ,    3 , 
 - 51%
 - 25%
 - 24%

    28.01.2014  14-,   -   .     -     ?     25%,     " 25%" ...    .

----------

!

     .    :    -   ,    - .  ,     ,   ,    ,       .    : ,    ,   .

:  ,   ,   .       ",  "    .    ?   ,     ?!      ",   ",     , ,   ?..

----------


## .

,   ,  .

----------

> ,   ,  .


,    ,    .               .

----------


## Demin

> :  ,   ,   .       ",  "    .    ?   ,     ?!      ",   ",     , ,   ?..


  , .  ,      .  :Smilie:

----------



----------


## Bondi

> 


,       :Smilie:  "" ?
  ,  ,    ....

----------


## absconditus

,  ,        .
       100%    -     .    115-,   .   ,                .

      ,  :          100%?

----------


## -25

> 100%    -


  .             . ,  .

----------


## absconditus

> .             . ,  .


, !   ,        . 
  ,   .

----------

!
, ,     ""  100%   "",     ""
!

----------


## natalyaKLERK

"".

----------

> "".


  .
   07.08.2001 N 115-
  -      ** ,        (  )  (    25   )  -        .




> ""  100%   "",     ""


 () ,

----------


## natalyaKLERK

,    , " " -    "".

----------

.  ,  .    . ,     ,      . 
   4 ,    25%,     .    ..    ?   ?     ? 
     ,                . 0_.  - ,  ,...

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  !    ,       /. 
   25%?  115-,  ,    ,    25?

----------

:
  -   ,        (  )  (    25   )         .

    25%  ,   ...

----------


## .

> .


.

----------

!

----------


## S_Ulyana

,       : 
 ,  2  ,  -  ,        ,      ,     -                  ,  25% ,  1%    ...     -   ,    ...       ?          -      ,               ... 
        -   ,       ...     ?

----------

